# ***warning**** Do Not Install 2.6.1



## smcnabb (Dec 1, 2003)

I DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED TIVO TOGO 2.6.1 and immediately was not able to transfer any of my files from PC to TIVO that I was able to download with 2.5.1. I went back to 2.5.1 (with windows tivo desktop upgrade) was able to Transfer again. YOU WILL HAVE PROBLEMS WITH 2.6.1 IF YOU INSTALL IT.
I spent a day trying to figure out what was wrong. Please, Learn from my mistakes and DO NOT INSTALL 2.6.1 and KEEP 2.5.1


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Did you bother to check this forum and see if others have had similar problems? Do you imagine that if your bad experience were common, today, 5 days after release, would be the first that anyone would have complained?

Check the TiVo Desktop 2.6.1 announcement thread and learn from the experience of those who've installed it. Maybe someone else has seen the same problems.

BTW--it seems to work fine for me.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

worksforme


----------



## MANOWAR© (Mar 6, 2005)

Works flawlessly for me. What OS are you using? I'm using XP Pro here with no issues at all.


----------



## DrWho453 (Jul 16, 2005)

Works fine for me except for mov file transfers but that is more of a problem between the quicktime codec, nVidia Sata drivers, and Vista then with Tivo desktop so overall it is working for me. So I use pytivo for transferring the files.


----------



## PrincetonTech (Apr 13, 2008)

Warning Warning Warning - 

Works for everybody else.

Hilarious


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Damnit, it works for me too. Why can't I get something to break on the first install?


----------



## Thornhills (Sep 25, 2007)

smcnabb said:


> I DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED TIVO TOGO 2.6.1 and immediately was not able to transfer any of my files from PC to TIVO that I was able to download with 2.5.1. I went back to 2.5.1 (with windows tivo desktop upgrade) was able to Transfer again. YOU WILL HAVE PROBLEMS WITH 2.6.1 IF YOU INSTALL IT.
> I spent a day trying to figure out what was wrong. Please, Learn from my mistakes and DO NOT INSTALL 2.6.1 and KEEP 2.5.1


I had to uninstall 2.6.1 as well. I couldn't transfer back to my Tivos. I reinstalled 2.5.1 and everything is fine again. It might be a firewall issue.


----------



## YazooWho (Sep 30, 2004)

Count me as one that had to go back to 2.5.

I trasnfered lots of shows without issues with 2.5.1. I installed 2.6, and immediately had no luck with transfers. They all failed. I even tried to transfer shows previously transferred with 2.5 and they didn't work. They all crapped out in the middle of the transfer.

Upgraded to 2.6.1 and still no luck. Uninstalled 2.6.1, reinstalled 2.5 and transfer completed. This was all in one day. There were no other changes done to my PC, i.e. firewall, router, etc.

I agree with OP, there is an issue for some users as stated in other posts, with 2.6


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

But rather than revert to an earlier version of TD, I installed pyTivo to transfer from PC to Tivo.

No problem so far...


----------



## ChuckH (Mar 27, 2002)

smcnabb said:


> I DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED TIVO TOGO 2.6.1 and immediately was not able to transfer any of my files from PC to TIVO that I was able to download with 2.5.1. I went back to 2.5.1 (with windows tivo desktop upgrade) was able to Transfer again. YOU WILL HAVE PROBLEMS WITH 2.6.1 IF YOU INSTALL IT.
> I spent a day trying to figure out what was wrong. Please, Learn from my mistakes and DO NOT INSTALL 2.6.1 and KEEP 2.5.1


Same here


----------



## ssolomo (Apr 15, 2005)

All of you have been having issues from 2.5.1 to 2.6.1. I guess I have been lazy and never upgraded from 2.4a - is there any reason to upgrade now to 2.5.1? I ran the certificate updater as I transferred a few shows that just make my windows media player crash. Luckily, they are still on the DVR and I am transferring them again. Hopefully the certificate updater will fix the problem.

Running XP Home with all updates. Thanks!

EDIT: Now I can view the show I just transferred; however, there is no sound. At least I can view the shows I saved on my hard drive a while ago - they work just fine. Any ideas?


----------



## Hockey9 (Jan 21, 2002)

Just recently, I lost the ability to see my PC from my HDTivo. Within the tivo desktop I could see the recordings On the HDTivo but transfers to the PC were failing. I almost upgraded to 2.6.1 but was worried about retaining the "Plus" features. I stopped and tried the certificate update and all is fine at the moment. If not mentioned before, I would try the certificate update before anything else..


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

ssolomo said:


> EDIT: Now I can view the show I just transferred; however, there is no sound. At least I can view the shows I saved on my hard drive a while ago - they work just fine. Any ideas?


codec problem

http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard

good luck


----------



## JeffKusnitz (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm running 2.5.1 (2.6 and 2.6.1 leaked memory). I haven't upgraded the certificate yet (that's on the agenda tonight). My Tivo HD shows my PC in the now playing list, but when I try to look at recordings, I see:

The Upstairs (my name) PC's Now Playing List could not
be displayed because it is unavailable. Press LEFT to return to
the Now Playing List

Is this the certificate error?

Thanks


----------



## jdmatl (Apr 27, 2003)

JeffKusnitz said:


> I'm running 2.5.1 (2.6 and 2.6.1 leaked memory). I haven't upgraded the certificate yet (that's on the agenda tonight). My Tivo HD shows my PC in the now playing list, but when I try to look at recordings, I see:
> 
> The Upstairs (my name) PC's Now Playing List could not
> be displayed because it is unavailable. Press LEFT to return to
> ...


Yep, that is the cert error. All it the update does is copy the two files into the tivo desktop folder. Make sure you STOP the tivo server first before. If not, the files it copies will have a space infront of them and never will load. I didn't read the "stop server" part, ran the cmd file but couldn't get my files.

Still running 2.6, didn't want to update to 2.61 just incase the memory bug is worse. Had to go and rename and move files manually. Now Playing shows all my Avi files just fine


----------



## ssolomo (Apr 15, 2005)

greg_burns said:


> codec problem
> 
> http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard
> 
> good luck


Thanks - tried it and didn't work. Also installed AC3 filter. Didn't work either.

Now Windows Media Player just crashes when it opens files that I've downloaded recently - the old files play just fine still.

Help!!


----------



## bdoyledimou (Apr 12, 2008)

I can see everything on my pc's but the transfer from PC to my Series 2 is horrible.. 6 hours to transfer one 600mb file?!?!

I can transfer between Tivos no problem, and i can transfer the same file between pcs no problem (like 30 seconds) just downloading from pc to tivo is affected.


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

Sorry guys i have to agree with the original poster on this one...same problem here. Updated to 2.6.1+ and shows would no longer completely transfer from PC to Tivo. These are just MPEGs. They would start transferring, and then just fail a few minutes in. Went back to 2.5.1+, upgraded the certificate, and i can now transfer from PC to Tivo again. What gives?


----------



## ssolomo (Apr 15, 2005)

Despite the postings and my own hesitation, I uninstalled 2.4a and installed 2.6.1 in a desperate attempt to get it to work. Guess what? All is well now! I'm not sure what the difference is between the versions - possibly 2.4a is prior to TiVo HD coming out and so even the shows in standard def from the HD box wouldn't play right. Whatever it was, it works now.

Of course, if I have any further issues with 2.6.1, I will post.


----------



## JeffKusnitz (Apr 9, 2008)

jdmatl said:


> Yep, that is the cert error. All it the update does is copy the two files into the tivo desktop folder. Make sure you STOP the tivo server first before. If not, the files it copies will have a space infront of them and never will load. I didn't read the "stop server" part, ran the cmd file but couldn't get my files.
> 
> Still running 2.6, didn't want to update to 2.61 just incase the memory bug is worse. Had to go and rename and move files manually. Now Playing shows all my Avi files just fine


Thanks. I upgraded the certificate last night and magically shows appear on my Tivo again.


----------



## moxie1617 (Jan 5, 2004)

Thank god for the forum and this thread. I had the certificate problem while running 2.6.0 and before I found this thread had upgraded to 2.6.1. Because of the advice here I went back to 2.5.1, installed the certificate, and all is well. Actually, it's better than well. Two recordings that I couldn't transfer to Tivo from my PC under 2.6.0, one of which resulted in the Tivo rebooting every time in 2.6.1 now transfer without a problem in 2.5.1. Thanks everyone.:up:


----------



## Trellame (Sep 20, 2007)

2.5.1 wins here too, under 2.6.1 I could only very rarely get a transfer to complete.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

tfratzke said:


> Sorry guys i have to agree with the original poster on this one...same problem here. Updated to 2.6.1+ and shows would no longer completely transfer from PC to Tivo. These are just MPEGs. They would start transferring, and then just fail a few minutes in. Went back to 2.5.1+, upgraded the certificate, and i can now transfer from PC to Tivo again. What gives?


I think it's a bug in 2.6. 
I know there are 2 or 3 threads discussing this.
Work around is to install and use pyTivo.


----------



## arctanstevo (Mar 28, 2003)

+1
Home movies I transfered to my Series 3 with 2.4 and 2.5 now fail with 2.6. Will be downgrading tonight. 
Sigh - hate wasting time

Downgrade is the upgrade - 2.51 with the new cert means I'm working again


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

I couldn't get 2.6.1 to work on Win XP Pro and 2.5.1 stopped working (Tivodesktop.exe would go to 99&#37; CPU, but never initialize).

Had go back to 2.4. Seems like there is some sort of Windows incompatability with 2.51 and above.


----------



## tfratzke (Jul 11, 2003)

steve614 said:


> I think it's a bug in 2.6.
> I know there are 2 or 3 threads discussing this.
> Work around is to install and use pyTivo.


I am an idiot for not trying pyTivo sooner. This software is wonderful! It does a better job at converting video than Tivo Desktop +, and it's free! I like how you can have sub-folders. It's awesome! I'm kinda ticked at myself for even buying TD+ now! Oh well!


----------



## murraymh (Apr 20, 2008)

smcnabb said:


> I DOWNLOADED AND INSTALLED TIVO TOGO 2.6.1 and immediately was not able to transfer any of my files from PC to TIVO that I was able to download with 2.5.1. I went back to 2.5.1 (with windows tivo desktop upgrade) was able to Transfer again. YOU WILL HAVE PROBLEMS WITH 2.6.1 IF YOU INSTALL IT.
> I spent a day trying to figure out what was wrong. Please, Learn from my mistakes and DO NOT INSTALL 2.6.1 and KEEP 2.5.1


Add me to that group who has had problems with 2.6.1

PC to tivo transfers would start fine, but would then stop after a few minutes for no discernible reason. In 2 cases after 11 minutes, once after 13 minutes, once after 33 minutes...& so on.

I reinstalled 2.5.1 and after updating the certificates all was well again.

Tivo get your act together! This is piss poor performance on your part.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

murraymh said:


> Add me to that group who has had problems with 2.6.1
> 
> PC to tivo transfers would start fine, but would then stop after a few minutes for no discernible reason. In 2 cases after 11 minutes, once after 13 minutes, once after 33 minutes...& so on.
> 
> ...


Not working here either. Same problem.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

The problem with switching to PyTivo for me is that I subscribed to a bunch of video casts that require TiVo Desktop Plus. In fact, I'm not even sure I will get them if I move back to 2.5.1.

2.6.1 is a mess though. The more I try it, the more I see that it is severely broken.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

jhimmel said:


> The problem with switching to PyTivo for me is that I subscribed to a bunch of video casts that require TiVo Desktop Plus.


Actually not a problem... pyTivo can handle those now.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

wmcbrine said:


> Actually not a problem... pyTivo can handle those now.


You mean my TiVoCast subscriptions (the ones that say "TiVo Desktop Plus required") will automatically work with pyTiVo? How?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Get the latest version from http://repo.or.cz/w/pyTivo/wmcbrine.git . Add this to your pyTivo.conf:


```
[Server]
tivo_username = yourusername
tivo_password = yourpassword

[WebVideo]
type = webvideo
path = some_temporary_directory
```
That's it. I've had a few videos go missing using this (they appear to transfer successfully, but are then immediately deleted), so I'd label it experimental until that's sorted out.

In case it's not obvious, the username and password are the ones used on tivo.com, and should be added to your existing "Server" section (don't make a new one just for them). The path can be any writable directory.


----------



## njcowboy (Aug 24, 2005)

I just spent the last 4 days banging my head against the wall.
I replaced my PC (TIVO SERVER) with a high end computer, and latest versions of all the software.
I had a ton of problems transfering the videos, they would quit at random times. 
I went back to 2.5 and still had the problem. I upgraded my NIC driver, ran diagnostics and it all came down to one thing 

FREEAVG 8 antivirus

I would be curious if the guys that have 2.6 and have problems with the transfer if they have tried uninstalling (There is no easy way to disable Freeavg) their antivirus to test.


----------



## jhimmel (Dec 27, 2002)

njcowboy said:


> I just spent the last 4 days banging my head against the wall.
> I replaced my PC (TIVO SERVER) with a high end computer, and latest versions of all the software.
> I had a ton of problems transfering the videos, they would quit at random times.
> I went back to 2.5 and still had the problem. I upgraded my NIC driver, ran diagnostics and it all came down to one thing
> ...


I'm about to find out. I recently uninstalled AVG8. Because it does not allow you any way to temporarily disable it, I will not be re-installing it.


----------



## Purjed (Feb 20, 2008)

When I installed 2.6.1, I experienced many of the same woes listed in this thread. Last night I installed, uninstalled rebooted desktop and tivo, drank a couple bourbons, watched Tivo server and tivo desktop peg my processor, uninstalled, installed, more bourbon, and repeat 8 times. what ever I did, my computer would not show up in the Now Playing list.

However, once I cleared my cache in the Tivo folder, boom all was well. Upon startup tivo server took a fair amount of my processor and then leveled out at 0.


----------

